# Pwned



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

sometimes people get whats coming to them .....
http://youtu.be/t5lRzUeokuI


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't mess with the city bus driver.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Way back when I was a kid, when ladies stopped acting like ladies, this should have been the norm. . . but no. Now we ain't got hardly any ladies left. . . and a whole bunch of angry men!

I know this ain't gonna make me any friends but it's the gospel truth.

The reason we respected them is because they were ladies. Once they stopped. . .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Lawdy, I hope this thread ain't gonna lead to trouble.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Talked to the guys at work. This thing went viral last week. The bros said she was probably a street ho and has been fighting all her life. Unfortunately, she picked on the wrong person, not to justify a man hitting a woman, but that was no woman, she was (excuse my literal english) a ho.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Way back when I was a kid, when ladies stopped acting like ladies, this should have been the norm. . . but no. Now we ain't got hardly any ladies left. . . and a whole bunch of angry men!
> 
> I know this ain't gonna make me any friends but it's the gospel truth.
> 
> The reason we respected them is because they were ladies. Once they stopped. . .


 True dayhiker, I remember opening doors and setting their chairs and all of the gentlemanly things for the ladies, and enjoyed it as much as they did. Try that today and you get this puzzled, whadda ya up to look on their face. Or if they do allow it, they think, where did this 60 year old boy scout come from? What happened to our society? Women's lib?


----------

